# Feedback on a website I’m building please



## NomadGB

Hi all, first post.

I’m looking to get some feedback about the types of information that I should be adding to a new website I’m building. Its a UK resource map for motorhomes. Its still very much under construction so it will work and look a lot better eventually.

At the moment I’m working my way down the country adding in wild camping spots - takes a while as I’m checking each one on Google Earth. Although I did do the North of England first as its my backyard :wink: 

So far it has - CC sites, CCC sites, Supermarkets, McDonalds McDrive (toilets and free wifi), Wild Camping Spots, Autogas, Cash Machines, Walks.

I’d like ideas on what else to include - great chippys, public toilets, campsites that provide servicing etc.


----------



## uncleswede

Looks very nice  Fast and intuitive.
The only UI addition I would suggest is a Select All & Select None button (just to make it quicker to clear the decks if you want select just one checkbox).
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

Looks like a very interesting and ambitious project.
Two comments.
1. At 53.68486, -1.86033 you show Ace Energy as an LPG supplier. I am pretty sure he only does bottled gas and the picture is not him! OK, it is not very far away from him but...
2. Motorhome and caravan dealerships/accessory shops would be very useful.

Best wishes
Patrick


----------



## Grizzly

If it were possible then a "nearest bus stop" to each campsite would be very useful.

Sounds like an excellent resource you're building. Good luck with it.

G


----------



## NomadGB

Patrick_Phillips said:


> Looks like a very interesting and ambitious project.
> Two comments.
> 1. At 53.68486, -1.86033 you show Ace Energy as an LPG supplier. I am pretty sure he only does bottled gas and the picture is not him! OK, it is not very far away from him but...
> 2. Motorhome and caravan dealerships/accessory shops would be very useful.
> 
> Best wishes
> Patrick


Thanks Patrick, I will certainly look at adding in dealerships in time.

As for that point on the map, I can see the Ace Energy sign on street view and it says Autogas on the sign - its also listed on their website as well.

The pictures are generated by the Google Street view itself so I don't have a great deal of control. Wasn't sure about including them at first but as a balance overall I think they're OK.


----------



## NomadGB

Thanks everyone, I started to build it for myself and it just grew arms and legs. I will certainly consider every suggestion, time and sanity permitting :


----------



## pmcclure

NomadGB said:


> Hi all, first post.
> 
> I'm looking to get some feedback about the types of information that I should be adding to a new website I'm building. Its a UK resource map for motorhomes. Its still very much under construction so it will work and look a lot better eventually.
> 
> At the moment I'm working my way down the country adding in wild camping spots - takes a while as I'm checking each one on Google Earth. Although I did do the North of England first as its my backyard :wink:
> 
> So far it has - CC sites, CCC sites, Supermarkets, McDonalds McDrive (toilets and free wifi), Wild Camping Spots, Autogas, Cash Machines, Walks.
> 
> I'd like ideas on what else to include - great chippys, public toilets, campsites that provide servicing etc.


Am I missing something. Is there a link to the web site?


----------



## nicholsong

pmcclure said:


> NomadGB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, first post.
> 
> I'm looking to get some feedback about the types of information that I should be adding to a new website I'm building. Its a UK resource map for motorhomes. Its still very much under construction so it will work and look a lot better eventually.
> 
> At the moment I'm working my way down the country adding in wild camping spots - takes a while as I'm checking each one on Google Earth. Although I did do the North of England first as its my backyard :wink:
> 
> So far it has - CC sites, CCC sites, Supermarkets, McDonalds McDrive (toilets and free wifi), Wild Camping Spots, Autogas, Cash Machines, Walks.
> 
> I'd like ideas on what else to include - great chippys, public toilets, campsites that provide servicing etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing something. Is there a link to the web site?
Click to expand...

In the original OP there was not a link, because he is not a Subscriber, but he described the web address.

This information seems to have been deleted.

Geoff


----------



## tonyt

Try here:

NomadGB


----------



## Hawcara

Some of the info on cash machines, I think is a waste of time as they are on sat navs and in one case in Plymouth are in difficult areas to park.
I would like to see CC and CL sites together or Park and Ride sites where motorhomes have access.
In Plymouth there is a P&R outside the Argyle football stadium and one at the George Hotel, near to the airport.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

The photo of Ace Energy is the entrance road to an industrial estate with Ace at the far end. They have their adverts where the photo is.
Looking at some of the overnight stops pictures, many of them seem to show a single carriageway road and looks unlikely. I wonder if the photo problem is that when you attach it from Google Street, it reverts to the opening frame in the series which is not always what makes sense and that the parking spot is off at 90 degrees. 
Is there scope for looking at a screen capture of the direction you want or perhaps a way of linking to the spot on Google Street so that the user can easily swing the camera for themselves.
At worst, perhaps an explanation as to why what you see is not always what you get - a sort of WYSINWYG warning!

Patrick


----------



## NomadGB

I think there’s a default angle for Google images, you can specify an angle say 90 degrees but I guess you’ll be wrong for 50% of them :lol: 

The map has street view enabled, just drag and drop the little man on to the map to have a look around. Once you’ve done that you close the street view by clicking the X at the top right hand side of the street view image.


----------



## cabby

looking at what is missing or to help you update your information, where would you like us to send info. I am in BN21 area. and I would like to put on your map that there is a services on the A22 just north of Polegate,that has LPG on the pump, plus a shop, there is also a Macdonalds and Treacle mine with premier inn.

cabby


----------



## nomad-gb

*Last post I'm afraid*

For some reason I wasn't able to make my 5th post but I didn't want to appear rude so apologies for registering another account. *(I won't use it beyond this post).*

I will keep checking back for people's thoughts, but will be unable to reply.

I will be adding a feedback form to the site as soon as I have completed the testing. In the meantime if anyone wants to submit POI details in here I will add them in.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## tuk-tuk

Hi,
there are loads of this sort of thing about. If you leave all the stuff off that we can easily get on a sat nav & concentrate all your efforts in to making sure it is kept up to date regularly I think that would be a lot more usefull. I went to 5 aires in France in September (in one afternoon) and they had all closed down for good not just the end of season. I finished up in a supermarket car park which USED to be an aire. I have a few Android apps for searching and they all seem pretty useless when put to the real test on the road. Most of them are years out of date.
tuk-tuk


----------



## tubbytuba

Surely if you are wanting to use this forum to help you build your site it would be worth the cost of a subscription?


----------



## tonyt

tuk-tuk said:


> Hi,
> there are loads of this sort of thing about. If you leave all the stuff off that we can easily get on a sat nav & concentrate all your efforts in to making sure it is kept up to date regularly I think that would be a lot more usefull. I went to 5 aires in France in September (in one afternoon) and they had all closed down for good not just the end of season. I finished up in a supermarket car park which USED to be an aire. I have a few Android apps for searching and they all seem pretty useless when put to the real test on the road. Most of them are years out of date.
> tuk-tuk


And I think that's a problem with this site.

I've raised the issue before but it looks like it fell on deaf ears.

Autosites was used to load the details of CLs and CSs but these are constantly changing - details change, some sites are removed and new ones added but there doesn't seem to be any mechanism, apart from relying on members individual updates, to keep the MHF Campsite Database up to date. (Autosites re-load?).
There seems to be more emphasis on getting as many loaded as possible to make it sound more attractive.

If this issue has now been addressed then I apologise but I've not seen it mentioned in the Forum.


----------



## nomad-gb

tuk-tuk said:


> Hi,
> there are loads of this sort of thing about. If you leave all the stuff off that we can easily get on a sat nav & concentrate all your efforts in to making sure it is kept up to date regularly I think that would be a lot more usefull. I went to 5 aires in France in September (in one afternoon) and they had all closed down for good not just the end of season. I finished up in a supermarket car park which USED to be an aire. I have a few Android apps for searching and they all seem pretty useless when put to the real test on the road. Most of them are years out of date.
> tuk-tuk


Loads of these things? sounds like I shouldn't be bothering. :?

The concept is that people visiting the site will keep it up to date. I'm hoping to have a facility so that trusted users can correct the map directly, instant corrections, that won't be ready straight away though. A bit like Wikipedia.

One problem with satnav POIs is that you can't update them easily. You can submit a correction but the updates don't come out very frequently. My site will be updated at least weekly, people submitting updates will see their corrections being made very quickly.

For me SatNavs are very different from my site, I want to be able to pick a place to visit and browse what's nearby, even taking a look at Streetview. You can't really do that with a SatNav.

BTW, I didn't realise the restrictions on posting for non subscribers (came as a shock) and wouldn't have opened the thread if I'd known, I'm grateful for the feedback though.


----------



## tonyt

nomad-gb said:


> The concept is that people visiting the site will keep it up to date. I'm hoping to have a facility so that trusted users can correct the map directly, instant corrections, that won't be ready straight away though. A bit like Wikipedia.


MHF has 70,000+ "trusted users" and whilst our DB continues to grow there's not a lot of activity in keeping earlier records updated.

I like what you're doing but I wouldn't rely on others to keep it updated.


----------



## autostratus

*Re: Last post I'm afraid*



nomad-gb said:


> For some reason I wasn't able to make my 5th post but I didn't want to appear rude so apologies for registering another account. *(I won't use it beyond this post).*


Well that's a promise you haven't kept.


----------



## EJB

Supermarket
52.42368, 0.77511
Tesco - Thetford

There is also a filling station at this location.


----------



## Auricula

Waste of time. 

I cannot see it being any use unless it is accurate. 

That is not the case at present and the logistics of keeping it accurate and relevant are far beyond the ability of a single person relying on third-hand data.

Sorry

(And I recommend you pay MH subs.)


----------



## greens_peace

*Cash Machines*

I agree that cash machines are so numerous as not to warrant inclusion, perhaps it might be worthwhile in the rural areas but certainly not in towns. All you have to do is mark that the town or village has one, not necessarily who runs it or how many. If you are that desperate for money you'd pay any fee that might be imposed if it wasn't 'your' Bank.

The first cash machine I looked is for Santander Huntingdon is in the middle of Upper Dean Bedfordshire about 20 miles off course.

On the positive this is going to be a mighty hand website if and only if it is accurate. Keep up the good work.

Charlie


----------



## tonyt

Maybe your best route would be:

Subscribe to MHF.

Talk to Nuke - "The Boss" and make a plan to be involved in the set up and maintenance of the MHF Database.

You are keen and have some good ideas so don't waste it on a mission to nowhere.


----------



## tuk-tuk

Hi Nomad, I`m just trying to be constructive. We do`nt need Streetview & all the bells & whistles etc, it is far more important to know if you will be able to get your head down for the night. If we want to know whats in the area we can simply go on the internet. I would welcome a database with all the wild camping places listed, I would`nt mind paying for the service if I knew it was up to date. Sites in the u/k are far to expensive compared to France that`s why I did`nt go to the u/k this year & toured France for 6 weeks instead.
All the best with your plan. tuk-tuk.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

This is daft!
There is a chance that this could become a really useful facility and we are going to lose track for the sake of a subscription fee!!!!!
Nomad, I will buy you a subscription with no strings attached if you want.
You will have to add an email address to your website but you would need that anyway. Post back on here if you want me to go ahead.
Patrick


----------



## nomad-gb

Patrick, thanks for the kind offer but I’m set against paying for websites and I wouldn’t want others to on my behalf either.

There’s now a link on the site to report POIs, so you could use that if you want to get in touch direct. 

I’m posting updates on Twitter, otherwise please bookmark the site and keep checking back.

Thanks


----------



## aultymer

> thanks for the kind offer but I'm set against paying for websites


 but not against bending the rules on this forum to get free help from the members !


----------



## Stanner

aultymer said:


> thanks for the kind offer but I'm set against paying for websites
> 
> 
> 
> but not against bending the rules on this forum to get free help from the members !
Click to expand...

How long before he starts soliciting "contributions" to his running costs?


----------



## Westkirby01

Hello NomadGB

What an excellent idea. Well presented. Already in my favourites.

C.L's and C.S's would be a great additive. Regarding out of date. I am sure that contributors will inform. Yours would probably more update that the clubs.

You will always get the knockers, (been there, had it done to myself) but carry on. 31 years ago MMM said it could not see a need for our Motorhome club and it would not last. Still going.

Regards


----------



## nicholsong

nomad-gb said:


> Patrick, thanks for the kind offer but I'm set against paying for websites and I wouldn't want others to on my behalf either.
> 
> There's now a link on the site to report POIs, so you could use that if you want to get in touch direct.
> 
> I'm posting updates on Twitter, otherwise please bookmark the site and keep checking back.
> 
> Thanks


You are entitled to your principles but I think there is a difference between wanting to access a forum and wanting feedback from Members who have already paid their own subscription and would not be able to provide feedback unless they had!

You want them to pay to give feedback but not pay yourself. I think that is a bloody cheek!

Stick to your principles by all means, but I for one will not be helping unless you pay and from other posts I think there will be many others who feel the same.

You will be losing a great source of info - but it might already be too late as you may have lost a lot of goodwill which may already be too late to replace.

Geoff


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

NomadGB now nomad-gb who next?
Dave p


----------



## Stanner

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> NomadGB now nomad-gb who next?
> Dave p


Exactly - aren't multiple ID's against the rules and should attract an IP ban?

Principles are OK so long as you have some :roll:


----------



## Stanner

Stanner said:


> aren't multiple ID's against the rules and should attract an IP ban?


Strangely not, so it seems - I thought that was a fairly standard condition to avoid such "principles"


----------



## aultymer

Didn't the 'Nomad' leave here in the huff before??
That would have been under yet another name.

Not knocking the idea just the sleazy, cheapskate implementation.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi NomadGB

I cannot see a link for this website ?

Cheers

DJB


----------



## tonyt

DJMotorhomer said:


> Hi NomadGB
> 
> I cannot see a link for this website ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> DJB


Here


----------



## GEMMY

Nomad's gone crying to the darkside now after freebie help :roll: :roll: 

hasn't he read their terms, or has Jim paid his subs. :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## 86n488

what a load of rude messages .. this guy was trying to help .. 

certainly put me off joining .. :roll:


----------



## JockandRita

86n488 said:


> clipped.........certainly put me off joining .. :roll:


Can't say I blame you 86n488.

Gordon Bennett. :x 
Having read many of the comments above, it's no blooming wonder that any possibility of renewing our subs in January, will be seriously questioned first. :x

Regards,

Jock (& Rita).


----------



## aldra

I thought it was very good

wasn't sure though if all sites not c&c or cc were wild camping?

A bit crowded with banks but thought the LPG was great

Hope he isn't put off by some comments

I've booked marked the site

we have all been given access -no charge there

Aldra


----------



## dillon

JockandRita said:


> 86n488 said:
> 
> 
> 
> clipped.........certainly put me off joining .. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say I blame you 86n488.
> 
> Gordon Bennett. :x
> Having read many of the comments above, it's no blooming wonder that any possibility of renewing our subs in January, will be seriously questioned first. :x
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jock (& Rita).
Click to expand...

I am thinking the same way Jock.


----------



## nicholsong

According to a PM I have had from another MHF Member (the truth of which I cannot verify, but it sounds plausible alongside other aspects) there is a lot of background to this subject and the poster.

I suggest we all keep an open mind.

We do not want to lose some nice Members because of a misunderstanding.

Geoff


----------



## Philippft

Shocking behavior from some of our members!
I'm disappointed to say the least!


----------



## Auricula

Let's get this in perspective.

A request comes from a MH owner to comment on his self- build web site.
Various views are expressed to assist him. Some are supportive, some are not. That's what MHF members are good at.

Despite what must have been a considerable investment in time and money for him, he makes it clear to MHF members that he has no interest/intention to join the forum. He admits he dislikes subscribing to forums. 

He wants help ( because it is a free marketing opportunity) from the only type of users his web site will interest. The more his site is used, the more likely will be his ability to sell adverts on the site. That's the way it works. 

Some MHF members feel that his approach ( and there are suggestions this is not the first) is a bit one-sided. All take and no give. Some comments are fairly blunt....but is that not what makes this forum interesting instead of wooly ?

If this contributor had been genuine, he would become involved and share his knowledge. Not use pseudo user names to avoid MHF rules.

I thought the comments were fair and balanced.


----------



## aldra

Ive read it back several times

irritation shown 

but I would not consider it over the top

but then again I know the posters and feel they would only come out strongly on something they felt was not OK

A free marketing opportunity?

maybe 

but for those of us who are not so good on maps and places an interesting overview with possibilities

avoiding rules/

not our problem

The mods would have picked it up

but they are no more

but nuke should have stepped in to enforce his own rules

for those contemplating joining or not

just join, its a beautiful, safe site

and a bit of friction adds spice

Aldra


----------



## dillon

Some MHF members feel that his approach ( and there are suggestions this is not the first) is a bit one-sided.

Can you expand on this


----------



## nomad-gb

OK, let me put my side of the story that way people can stop guessing what my motives are and can get on with (possibly) enjoying my handiwork.

And for those of you who choose not to believe the points below I hope your principles will stretch to not using my site. No offence but I rather keep my limited bandwidth for those with a more positive outlook on life.

1. I build websites because I enjoy it and this one gives me chance to develop some new skills. Always useful in today's job market.

2. I have no intention of ever charging for people to access/use any feature of the new site. I won't be asking for contributions either, I will however setup a link to a charity so if people want to thank me for my hard work they can make a donation on behalf of the site.

3. I built it for my own use as a motorhome owner, in my view SatNavs are old tech. I just thought I'd share it, I am wondering if I should have bothered.

4. I asked for input because I want to build a site that is useful to all, that way people will help me keep the POIs up to date. I'll benefit from that in the long term.

5. I've already picked up on a number of suggestions, so thanks even if it does mean more work.

6. I won't pay for a forum because I ran a successful forum for 6 years that was completely not for profit. Any excess donations went to charity it, wasn't a massive amount but I never made a penny. I think forums are about community and helping others with similar interests not to make profit that's all.

7. I'll hold my hands up it appears I broke the rules on this site either that or they've just been updated, *apologies for that Nuke*. I made 6 posts I was supposed to be able to make 5 - I'm sure I will burn in hell for eternity for that extra one, well now two.

What I have learned from this experience - some people are so bitter they not only look a gift horse in the mouth they smash its teeth in a call it a donkey.

To the others in the thread who came to my defence a sincere thanks.

Thanks for the idea about advertising if the site is really popular in the future maybe I can make enough to allow me to take the van over to the continent, can someone start on Nomad Europe so its ready by then. :twisted:


----------



## JockandRita

aldra said:


> The mods would have picked it up
> but they are no more
> but nuke should have stepped in to enforce his own rules


Exactly Sandra, but while he is not "hands on" (and never has been in my opinion), and he no longer relies on his "Mods", this type of misuse of the forum rules, is always a possibility. :? However, I do genuinely feel that Nomad GB has something to offer, and that he should have been encouraged, rather than discouraged...........despite his tendency to *appear* to be, a tight fisted sod. :wink:

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## dillon

However, I do genuinely feel that Nomad GB has something to offer, and that he should have been encouraged, rather than discouraged.

Yes so do i


----------



## aldra

language Jock :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nuke will do as nuke will do, but it remains his responsibility to enforce his own rules

I feel no compunction to enforce them on his behalf

I too am interested in Normad GB 's site which has been freely offered

as to his tendencies 
I have no comment :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

aldra said:


> language Jock :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You see me at my best Sandra, as I am not normally so reserved, especially when I feel quite so strongly about some wrong doing, or about how I perceive how someone has been wrongly judged............IMHO. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

I always see the best side of you Jock

Its the only side you've got 

Sandra


----------



## nukeadmin

well here is my twopenneth 

When the post first went live I emailed the poster and sent him the following exact content

"I have removed the link you constructed to drive visitors to your site, I am afraid due to our vast membership we are a target for all manner of other websites who try to use our visitors to help build their sites

You can canvas ideas without having to create links to your site 

Interesting idea though, what made you create the site in the first place ?
"

As an experienced site owner I can tell you that links on websites are big business and especially links from a large site like ours. Alongside honest people asking for info are unscrupulous site owners who pose as members and similar asking for info about sites and such like in order to get Google Juice (site ranking increases) from having a link from a highly placed / respected website to theirs. So it is always difficult trying to ascertain who a person is and their intentions.

Sometimes we get links posted here that say they aren't commercial and then lo and behold a few weeks / months down the line online commerce / shops / adverts / fees get added.

I have no idea who nomad is nor their intentions

Some members have gone over the top with suspicion and some have been overly friendly such is the way of a community and I am sure nomad will know this as they also run a community with a forum. No-one controls the whim of a community and it ebbs and flows like a tide 

I would rather members were friendly towards any new member and if they have suspicions then contact myself rather than directly towards a member (Innocent until proven Guilty  )

Paul (NomadGB) asked me to remove this thread and his account in their entirety but by doing so I would then be accused of censorship !

I wish Paul well with his site and lets hope it becomes a useful resource.


----------



## aldra

I am interested in your post Nuke

and glad to hear you have it under control

it may however have been better if you had posted sooner,

if you want to control (or console) over suspicious or over friendly members

me, I hover between the two :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------

